# firewall keeps turning off!



## lem02 (May 13, 2005)

hey,
every time i turn my comp on i get a message from the tray bar witha little red shield with a cross in it saying that my computer might be at risk because the firewall has been turned off. 
so i click on the balloon message and it comes up with the security center and says that the firewall is "off". so i click on the arrows to expand the firewalls section and turn it on through the reccomendations button.
i then exit the security center and it is all good.
but about 2 or 3 minutes later the balloon message will come up saying that the firewall has been turned off again. it seems that there is no way that i can permanently keep the firewalls on.

can someone tell me how to fix this?

thanx heaps guys, u rule
LEm02


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2005)

You might think about using this...
http://www.zonelabs.com/store/content/catalog/products/sku_list_za.jsp;jsessionid=DtBQvblZKCUS2JOVVg41Dj1mlEdWx0G6PYhYvzvd4nbR1eaXuPo1!1446934304!-1062696904!7551!7552!NONE?dc=12bms&ctry=US&lang=en&lid=dbtopnav_zass
It's better than windows firewalll.
Then tell that nag screen you will monitor it yourself.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

the windows firewall has no way of protecting itself.

there is many peices of malicious code that will disable your wall.

the main difference about zonealarm is that it will protect itself from being shut off.


----------



## CbrMas1 (Dec 29, 2005)

Zone Alarm and Symantec/Norton Firewalls are good. Both protect themselfs from being turned off. I don't recommend Trend Micro, it was able to be turned off.


----------

